
Ask HN: What are you planning to learn in 2014? - Bootvis
Inspired by this topic from last year: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4966522<p>A new year is about to begin. What are you going to learn in this new year to improve yourself?<p>Last year I wanted to learn:<p>1) CFA Level 1 and start CFA Level 2<p>2) Skiing<p>3) Improve my knowledge of stochastic Calculus as used in finance<p>I finished CFA Level 1, learned some skiing and failed 3.<p>This year I want to finish Level 2 do 3 from last year and study some cryptography.
======
rodolphoarruda
1) CSS, JS and PHP 2) CakePHP 3) Google Analytics beyond basics 4) Bike
transmission maintenance

